# Dollar Shave Club / Harry's Equivalent?



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes, this is the definition of first-world problem.
Yes, I know I'll get some exceptionally helpful comments about having a margarita & enjoying local offerings instead.

That being said, does anyone know of any Mexican equivalents to DSC or Harry's, where one can order razor blades that are automatically delivered at set intervals? I understand that sort of on-demand commerce is not as robust here. Nonetheless, should anyone have any experience, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

You are serious? 

I have some great advice, grow a beard, the whiskers are delivered free of charge daily with consistent quality, every morning you will wake up with even more than you had the day before and this too is at no charge. Your whiskers manufacturer places an unconditional guarantee of the quality of your whiskers and your beard is assured to far outlast the hair on your head making transplants possible.

So, relax, have a Margarita and grow a beard.


----------

